# Pikantes Deviat-Supreme,  (server Tichondrius)



## CallTheDevil (7. September 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich versuche seit tagen Das Rezept für Pikantes Deviat-Supreme zu farmen, aber null!
und im AH in GG und BB finde ich auch keine rezepte!
Könnt ihr mir vllt nen tipp geben bei wem das rezept am besten droppt?

MFG


----------



## Ombus (7. September 2007)

Ist random..musst du durch...gabs ja mal früher für ne Quest in HdW und ich dödel habs weggeworfen ^^(später dann für 15g günstig im AH erstanden) >.<


----------



## Toyuki (7. September 2007)

bei uns gibt es das ab und an im ah für so ca 200g 
naja ich habs beim 5 oder 6 mob gefunden =) 
dann hab ich es aber doch lieber für 200g vertickt xD


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (7. September 2007)

Also ich hab das in 2 Jahren WoW schon 5mal bekommen. Einfach die Mobs im nördlichen Brachland umklatschen, irgendwann hast auch Du Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meowi (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habs auf 4 charakteren gefunden... und mitm letzten hab ichs gleich beim ersten mob gefunden das ich im brachland gekillt hatte... nja ich idi hätte es ja verkaufen können, aber nein, ich muss ja vergessen, dass ich das ja eh scho kann und brings mir eben bei... nja... hatte dann halt auf lvl 20 schon meine kohle fürs mount... XD


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs bei den Pirtaen bei Ratchet gefarmed. Dauer ca 2 Stunden. Aber ist mit dem Dropglück immer so ne Sache.


----------



## Fizzban (12. Oktober 2007)

zum Thema Dropglück:

ich bin mal mit meinen Level 15 Nachtelfenjäger ins Brachland gelaufen und hab in der Gegend um Ratchet alles gekillt, was laufen konnte.

Mit Level 18 hab ich das Brachland wieder verlassen - ohne das Rezept. 

Ist also reine Glücksache - Farmen unmöglich

Fizzban


----------



## Morolof (16. Oktober 2007)

mit meienm hexer habe ich es nicht gefudnen  dann beim 1.ten twink gleich 2* hinterreinander gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs  mir mal günstig im ah gekauft... 20g... inzwischen schwankt der preis zwischen 60 und 150 bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (16. Oktober 2007)

habs mit meinem neulich erstellten schamanen bereits zweimal gefunden und außerdem noch das alchimierezept für das elixier des riesenwuchses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon nice


----------



## Toyuki (30. Oktober 2007)

Das Rezept droppt doch überall wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder? Ein Freund meinte die Piraten hinter Ratschet droppen die net, da wollte ich bald hin mit meinem neuen char das Rezept farmen.


----------



## Thef (4. November 2007)

ja das droppt überall. Habe es vorgestern bekommen, nachdem ich 2 Stunden durchs Brachland bin. Habe dann einer Freudin geholfen und dann irgendwann hatte ich es. 
Weiss nicht nach wievielen Gegnern, aber es waren mit Sicherheit über 200!

Es ist ein Random Drop und man muss schon ein wenig dafür kloppen.

Hatte es vor einigen Wochen für 20 g auf Bealgun im AH gekauft. Jetzt gehts locker für 50 g aufwärts weg. 

Thef


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Ein Freund meinte die Piraten hinter Ratschet droppen die net, da wollte ich bald hin mit meinem neuen char das Rezept farmen.



Da ich es genau dort her habe: Dein Freund erzählt Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Rezept dürfte wie schon erwähnt im gesamten Brachland droppen, wir hatten den Drop auch schon von anderen Mobs dort. Surch Dir einfach aus was Du am besten schnell in rauen Massen abschlachten kannst.


----------



## Toyuki (5. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da ich es genau dort her habe: Dein Freund erzählt Müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop deswegen ja die Piraten =) vielen dank für die kompetente (schreibt man das so?^^) Antwort


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

Aloha!

Dankbare Opfer sind auch die Kolker (glaube mal gelesen zu haben, daß es da einen Rar - Steinspeer oder so ähnlich - gibt der ne etwas bessere Droprate hat.. aber eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert)!
Unb bei mir waren auch die Goblins in der Mine schonmal die "unglücklichen" Besitzer des Rezepts, die haben auch den Vorteil, daß sie Wolle droppen, was sich auf den meisten Servern recht gut im AH verkaufen läßt.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Erfolg und Spaß!


----------



## Musel (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe im Brachland alles wegeghauen was es da so giebt, nie gedroppt.
Dannn zufällig im Neutralen AH 2 Stück für je 99G gefunden, eins gelernt und eins in Ally AH gestellt und für 300G verkauft.

Die aussage droppte bei mir beim 1,2,oder 5 Mob kann man nicht auf alle umünzen, da die droppchangse bei x,x% willkürlich ist.


----------

